# Databass of Movies with Deep Bass (DMDB)



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Our DMDB forum is now open... thanks to the very hard work of DrPainMD.










Our DMDB - Databass of Movies with Deep Bass - is a database where you can find specific time stamps with spectral graphs of low bass movie scenes. The DMDB is grouped in sub-forums listed A to Z with the threads in each sub-forum listed alphabetically. 

The DMDB forum includes a General Discussion sub-forum, a Recommendations sub-forum, and a sub-forum on Spectral Graph where you can download the program as well as learn how to use it to graph deep bass scenes in movies.

Be sure to check out the DMDB... an invaluable tool for locating those deep bass scenes. :T


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you Sonnie, looking forward to having a great time. :yay2:


----------

